# Welcome Betzie!!!!!!



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Hello all!!!! I have no internet right now that is why I have not been on. Trusr me I am not very happy about that!!!! This is my third stop to try and post. I went to Starbuck's, Panera and now am at my parent's house. The computer guy is suppoesed to be at my house soon....I have to make this quick.....Who is Betzie you all ask.....she is Jillee's new sister!!!! Yep.....I will be getting my little girls in two weeks!!!!!!!! She is soooo stinkin cute. Here is the best pictures so far!!!! I hope this is the right picture!!!!! Her name is Betzie's Little Ray of Hope!!!! Beztie is a speacial place for my family and I and Ray is after my dad who I am very close with. I amunable to have kids so I wanted them to have there grandoggter named after them,which they really like!!!! Will post more I hope!!!!!! Here ya go Auntie Leeann!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Wrong picture


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*SOOOOOOOOO MAD!!!!*

Here we go again!!!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

There she is my little princess!!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my Gosh!!!! How cute!! Welcome baby, you couldnt be going to a nicer family!! You sure will be loved (and dressed up!!)!!

Congratulations!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wahoooo!!! Gosh I have been waiting all day for my little girl to appear. Congratulations Megan, I am so happy for you and cant wait to meet Jillee & Betzie in June.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I will be bringing her home in 2 weeks....I have eveything ready!!!!!! I need to run and get home will try later!!!!


----------



## Moko (Dec 11, 2007)

What a great treat!

Another adorable Hav!

What a cutie!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Megan!!!! Congratulations. She's beautiful! Betzie is a cute name for a cute puppy.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

AWWWWW, I am sooooo excited for you! I thought with the first picture- hmmm she must be older!!!!! She looks adorable- all black face with white chest?


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

LOL I saw the first pic and was amazed how much the new dog looked like Jille ound:
The real Betzie is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Betzie is very cute. Congrats!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

How did i miss this? did you keep getting this puppy a secret Megan? little miss Betz is adorable. Jillie and you are going to be in Heaven. When do you get her?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a pretty girl. Wow, another little girl for you to spoil. Congrats. Thank you for not playing the secret game. I just hate that game:biggrin1:


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Lucky you Megan. She is precious. Jillie will be so happy to have a sister!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Megan,
You know this still means you should be able to get the boy later on!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Megan~ I'm so happy for you. Little Betzie is a doll! Sure hope you get your computer up and running soon. You know how we are when it comes to puppy pix! :biggrin1:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Megan!
WOW what a nice surprise! Thank you so much for not torturing us with guessing games. She's adorable and Jillee's going to have a blast, especially when they're both all dressed up, tee hee. Only 2 more weeks :whoo:
Amanda's right, can't wait to hear news about a baby brother for the 2 girlie Havs...


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Congratulations on your new little bundle, two weeks will go by fast and you will be having so much fun watching the two of them together.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Megan,

Congrats on the new puppy!! Whoooooaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!

Ryan


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

How exciting! And what an adorable little cuttle bug...congratulations on your new baby girl!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Betzie is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

SHE IS ADORABLE!!!!!!! OH my! I know you are in love!! What a dollbaby. Jillee will be SO happy 

Kara


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Woohooo! MHS strikes again!!!
She is soooo pretty!!!!!!! Oh I am sure you'll share her growing up with us 
Piccies piccies!!!!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Megan, Congratulations!! I think I may have seen her newborn pictures, yes? :biggrin1: 

She is adorable, love the baby belly shot! She will have so much fun with Jillee and your 2 other furkids. What a lucky puppy.

The second you have internet up and running you must come back with more pictures and details. I know all those times you've been going over there for bathtime you must have had a camera :biggrin1:


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Congrats Megan...she sure looks like a cutie! I'm sure Jillie will love having a sister...Izzy seems to enjoy her little brother, most of the time!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Ok my internet is still not working so when he left I came over to my parents house to check out all your responses~~She really is a cutie pie...but i maybe a biasis...spelling wrong there. The computer guy is coming back tonight with a new part...he is really nice...so lets hope. I will be with Betzie all day tommorow....we are doing puppy evaluations tommorow...should be fun. i need help...i feel like I am a forum addict!!! i did not want to tortue you all plus I am very excited....two havs will be with me at nationals...oh what fun!!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations on your new little bundle of fur. She looks just adorable.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Megan, How Fun!!!! She is just adorable! I know she will fit right in with the rest of your little ones!!!!!

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations Megan! What fun
Betzie is an adorable little furbaby. Can't wait to see more pictures!!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh! She is a little hottie! Congrats on the new little girl!! Jillee is going to be in heaven when she arrives!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am back on!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

OK so now that you are back on could we please get another picture??


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Woooooohoooooooo Megan! Omg, I am so happy for you, hon!! I KNOW how badly you've been wanting another Hav girly and there she is. She is sooooooo cute!!! I love the name Betzie. Many congrats to you, hubby and the rest of the fur clan. :whoo:

Two Havs at Nationals! Wow!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I do like the name, I had a really good friend named Betsy when I was younger  So Megan, what made you pick a girl???


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Marj guess who will be taking care of the new little one at the National :biggrin1:

Amanda from what I understand Betzie picked Megan, I knew she was going home with her before she did LOL. Megan was waiting for a different litter that's not even born yet.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh that is precious!!! I can't wait for more pictures and actually now that the cable is up and running- I WANT VIDEO


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Leeann, you lucky thang!!! :whoo:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Megan,

How exciting! You did that really well. I don't know how you kept your secret, even for a little while. Congratulations! Jillee will be thrilled.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I am back and yes here comes some pictures...going to get camera!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I thought of that name because that is a very special place that my mom went to as a dating child. Little Betzie is a special little girl...she was born on my hubby and I's dating anniversay...hubby says she is our love child!!!!


----------



## Jacklyn Weeks (Dec 23, 2007)

AWWW SHE IS SO CUTE! Congratulations! I love the name and I love her little face. So cute!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Amanda from what I understand Betzie picked Megan, I knew she was going home with her before she did LOL. Megan was waiting for a different litter that's not even born yet.


Oh those pups who pick you first are just the BEST!!! They know so much more than we do 

Leeann, you lucky duck!

Ok, Megan, where are those pictures??!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*Baby Betzie*

Here are some pictures...hope they are ok.....not too sure about them....will take more tommorow....I had some pictures on another disk and they got deleted...oops...this will have to do for now!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She looks like she has a very shiny and silky coat and she matches the tile!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Auntie Leeann will have her hands full with all three of us!!!!! I am sure she will be alot of help!!!! Can not wait!!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I will get some video tommorow as well.....we should have alot of fun........suppose to get some snow so we are going early!!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Megan, HURRY! hoto:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

A boy was just not in the cards this time...plus this way Jillee and Betzie can share eachother's clothes.....mhs is bad let me tell ya...Jillee will not even be one and she will have a little sister...kinda of sad...she will always be my baby...just my big baby now...love them all to pieces...i am done with four trust me....hubby said so as well!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hmm, Megan, 4 sounds like a lot, BUT I personally prefer odd numbers AND you definitely need a boy to support your hubby in that estrogen-loaded household!


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Megan, she is gorgeous! What a beautiful shiny coat.

All things happen for a reason and she obviously is meant to be with you 
BTW, I remember feeling that way when my second child was born. The good news is our hearts expand and there is love to spare for all our kids (human and fur) no matter how many we have :biggrin1:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks so much for going to the great lengths to share. Betzie is precious. And I love the extra effort you put into her name. I hope everyone is proud!!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

i think hubby will put his foot down if i try again...but did not think that i would be gettin Betzie Boo. I want her now but will enjoy sleepin through the nights these last two weeks.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

oh yeah my mom and dad like it.....they really like all there granddoggies...all FOUR of them!!! This summer will be fun!!!!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Megan- I'm *so* excited for you! Betzie is adorable! So now you'll have 4 dogs? Wow! I bet there's never a dull moment at your house. Betzie will get lots of love!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

yeah will interesting...a real zoo out here


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

anneks said:


> LOL I saw the first pic and was amazed how much the new dog looked like Jille ound:
> QUOTE]
> 
> I thought the exact same thing!!!
> ...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

We are all so excited and can't wait for more photos. Has Jillee met her yet?


----------



## Colinahavanese (Dec 31, 2007)

Ohhh how sweet. You must be so excited. Congrats!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Megan Congratulations on your new baby girl ~ she's so beautiful!!! Jillee is going to be one proud big sister and want to share all her clothes with her. I am so happy for your family! Two weeks will be here before you know it. :becky:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Megan could you do me a favor? I would love to see a new picture of the brindle little girl and also the little boy Kim keeps talking to me about, the smart sturdy one. Thanks


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I love the name Betzie, and especially the unique spelling! She looks so sweet in those photos. 

I'm very excited for you, Megan!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:baby: Congrats Meg! :baby:
Betzie is a cute girl!


----------



## Janet Zee (Mar 16, 2007)

Megan she is absolutely adorable, congratulations!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Megan could you do me a favor? I would love to see a new picture of the brindle little girl and also the little boy Kim keeps talking to me about, the smart sturdy one. Thanks


Uh Oh- looks like we might be watching siblings grow up together!!!:ear:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Uh Oh- looks like we might be watching siblings grow up together!!!:ear:


Not yet Amanda. The little girl is full sister to Riley and when the litter was born I said she was pick of litter because I thought she was cute. We will not know for a few more weeks but it looks like she may be staying. I'm not sure what Kim has up her sleeve about this little boy, she keeps talking to me about him but I am not 100% sure which one he is so I thought Megan could get me a picture to help verify it for me.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats on your new addition!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

casperkeep said:


> A boy was just not in the cards this time...plus this way Jillee and Betzie can share eachother's clothes.....mhs is bad let me tell ya...Jillee will not even be one and she will have a little sister...kinda of sad...she will always be my baby...just my big baby now...love them all to pieces...i am done with four trust me....hubby said so as well!!!


Megan, that's what I said too....and number 5 is coming home next week! :biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*I am soo frustrated with computers and camera's!!*

Ok so today my breeder and went and did the puppy evaluations and yes my disk for my camera is all messed up:frusty::frusty::frusty: First thing I thought of was you guys.....so I will try try try again thos coming weeks...or I will have my breeder email me some pics......this is getting really old I tell ya. Leeann I will take some pics this coming week for you. One way or another....sorry guys I feel rally bad


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

When I have my new little girl things just will not work for me...when I brough Jillee home my computer went down....so Auntie KLeeann helped us out and posted for me. We will be bringin her home 2 weeks from 2day....hopefully the weather will start to get better. Betzie loves loves to give kisses and wag her tail all the time...I should hook her tail up to a generator and we would be set...sometime I will get some good videos...but do not hold your breath. I hope Jillee loves her new sis....any advice on introducing them? Should be fun!!!!! She already knows me....I will come in and start talkin and she comes waggin her tail over to me to get her out!!!!! She did really well traveling...about two hours there and three or four back....yucky weather....just layed on her back sleepin!!!! I would pet her and she would start givin me lickies!!! Sorry for long post....probably my longest!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

So cute and I love the name. Two weeks is going to be a very long time to wait.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*New Betzie Pics*

Here are some pictures of Little Betzie. I took some things over to my breeders house to get some cute shots. I hope you like them...think these are all that I have right now...will have to check!!!!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

She is ADORABLE! I am so jealous of all the new puupy owners out there. in the picture with the two is she on the right or left?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

She is precious but what Megan is really showing is there is another lil girl- ATTN PUPPY SHOPPERS 

Amanda


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

I just saw on the other thread it's the one on the right. She has an adorable face!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh Megan, I'm so excited for you! I wish I lived closer and could come visit and bring Pablo to play with your soon to be 4 doggies! Betzie's just precious and looks so tiny. How old are they now?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

That picture was taken awhile ago.....I think a couple of weeks ago or so...I have been there alot...kinda all runs together.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

She is on the right sorry forgot to put that on there. She loves to give me kissess...I am sure she will be giving Auntie Leeann kisses when I am on the phone with her!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Megan, she's gorgeous. I can't wait to see pictures of she and Jillie together!


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Congratulations, Megan!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Maryam wrote: *"Hmm, Megan, 4 sounds like a lot, BUT I personally prefer odd numbers AND you definitely need a boy to support your hubby in that estrogen-loaded household!"*

Maryam you are no help at all!! :brick: Bad girl.  hehehe

Megan, I totally love the new pics. Betzie is adorable! Don't stress about cameras and computers now, hon. It will all work out in the end and I'm sure you'll have lots to show us once your little girl is home with you. I know you can hardly wait. We can't either!  Jillee and Betzie will bring so much new fun into the home.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Thank you Marj!!!!
I am sure it will be quite entertaing to say the least....my mom keeps asking when are you bringing her home.......she can not wait. I think four is good for now....who knows how things will go.....I just tune some people out.....maryam.....hahaha....I think Pablo needs a sister!!!!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Megan, I think Pablo needs a brother! But since I like odd numbers, I'd have to get a third one too, LOL. But trust me, DH will get a heart attack or ask for divorce if I get 2 more dogs. We live in a small apartment you know...


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Maryam- just means more opportunity for everyone to love each other


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Megan.....adorable! thanks for the pic!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Do you want to know the sad part....my hubby just now saw her for the first time this past saturday....only for about a couple of minutes....who could say no to a puppy a Havanese puppy at that!!!!!!!! I really never asked just kinda talked about it then one day out of the blue he ask so are you really gettin that puppy....Yep is all I said....I will use my hubby to train all of your hubby's then we can all be bitten by MHS!!!!:biggrin1:eace:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I will get my little boy but Betzie just pulled at my heart!!!!!


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations Megan on little Betzie! 

I know how the anticipation feels while you wait to bring them home. She is beautiful!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I had a question as far as using pee pads....during the first couple of weeks we r going to use pee pads. I was wondering at night do i crate her or will i leave her in the ex-pen with crate door open so she she will have access to the pee pad. Trying to figure it out before she gets here. Plus did anyone feel guilty about bringing home another baby and wondering what you other baby would do. I feel bad for Jillee.....but I hope she will adjust well.....plus my other two.....I am sure we will all adjust fine just may take time. We get her on Good friday and gary has a four day weekend...which will help out alot...I told Ginger and the girls that the easter bunny will be bringin them a puppy!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

casperkeep said:


> Do you want to know the sad part....my hubby just now saw her for the first time this past saturday....only for about a couple of minutes....who could say no to a puppy a Havanese puppy at that!!!!!!!! I really never asked just kinda talked about it then one day out of the blue he ask so are you really gettin that puppy....Yep is all I said....I will use my hubby to train all of your hubby's then we can all be bitten by MHS!!!!:biggrin1:eace:


Ha ha...Megan, that sounds like my dh too! I asked if I could get just one more dog, and he said no. Then I asked what he would do if I got one anyway, and he said nothing...so she's coming home Thursday! :biggrin1:


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

They are too cute that is the problem.....just too stinken cute!!!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

casperkeep said:


> the easter bunny will be bringin them a puppy!!!!


HEY, my easter bunny has been holding out on me!! I didn't know he could deliver puppies.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Yep Jillee asked the easter bunny for a little sister and she will be comin easter weekend....will have to post some cute pictures....maybe hubby will dress up as the easter bunny.....hahahhaha don't think so....it would be funny though!!!


----------



## anneks (Mar 13, 2007)

Tell him it's for the forum. He should be willing to do it then, right?


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

yea i bet he would....he already thinks i am crazy....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Kim wrote:* "I asked if I could get just one more dog, and he said no. Then I asked what he would do if I got one anyway, and he said nothing...so she's coming home Thursday! "*

LMBO That's soooooo smart! Way to go, Kim.  lol


----------



## TobyBaby (Mar 8, 2008)

Megan, Betzie is just gorgeous. Her coat looks so shiny and I love her little white chest. What day is she coming home???


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Megan, she is beautiful. You are so lucky to have a great breeder so close to you. Although in my case, it could be a bad thing. I would have way too many havs.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

This time next weekend she will be home with us. One thing that I am excited about is hubby has a four day weekend.....yeah!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Megan, Your husband needs to rub off on mine (figurativly speaking :biggrin1: )

It is so hard to get him to let me spend money (larger amounts) on something I truely want or desire. So, sometimes....not all of the time... I buy it first and then I tell him about it afterwards. Seems easier that way! :biggrin1:

I do have my limits though...and I know what will push him over the edge..so I just try to stay under that 'radar' line. HEE HEE


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

I know wht you mean....he is the responsible one of the family. I just asked him this week if he was ok with getting Betzie....He said well I have to be she is coming home soon. Just sorta fell into our laps. He is excited but not as excited as I am!!!!! How is Miranda doing. I hope things will work out for you guys. Hava Great Weekend!!!


----------

